# Hi from Southwest MN



## rdbyam (Jan 19, 2014)

I have wanted to keep bees for years and a friend of mine and myself deceided to do just that so while we are reading everything we can I know we need to make contact with a couple of beekeepers to keep from making som big mistakes.


----------



## buckethat (Nov 3, 2012)

There is a beekeeper in heron lake that i visited when i was down for the threshing bee in august his name is steer something on the forum i believe you may want to get ahold of him he has a few hives or at least did when i visited him


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome rdbyam.
I have a friend in Cologne, Minnesota who wants to get into it as well. Not sure where you are in relation to that, but there a a couple of great beekeeping organizations up there. 

In St. Paul there is a large Beekeepers Association; MNBeekeepers.com
The Minnesota Hobby Beekeepers Association (MHBA) is in affiliation with the University of Minnesota. Meetings are the second Tuesday of each month and February through November. Meetings held on the St. Paul campus, University of Minnesota, just west of the Minnesota State Fairgrounds.

There is Southeast Minnesota Beekeepers Association in Rochester, MN. 

Minnesota Beekeeping Clubs | Minnesota Beekeeping Associations
http://www.bees-on-the-net.com/minnesota-beekeeping-clubs.html

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to Beesource and Best of luck on your bees!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, lots of good info here.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to beesource, rdbyam!


----------



## ElderBombadil (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome to beesource.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome rbdyam..............

I go through Windom often, on my way to visit family in southern mn and nw iowa...
I take 350 miles of 71 south then take a right on 60...lol...hope to hear more from you...

==McBee7==


----------

